# Stillen vs. Vortech



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Which SC do you guys think would be the most reliable HP and why?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, they're both going to be reliable.

I'm personally biased to the Vortech because:
1) It's centrifugal, meaning a more linear increase in power than a roots might have
2) The Vortech is intercooled
3) centrifugals generally don't produce as much heat as roots blowers, and therefore, less heat soak directly to the engine (since the Stillen blower is basically right on top of the intake mani)


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

When I called Stillen yesterday, I asked them about problems with heat like overheating and such and they said that they use the same supercharger that Mercedes, Jaguar, and others use and there wasn't a heat problem. I am leaning towards Stillen, mainly because of ther warentee and there reputation with Nissan, but not sure yet.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

They use the same style blower, but you have to remember all those other cars, their engines come factory built for boost......

that means, they have lower compression, probably forged internals as well, to handle the extra stresses and heat created.

I like centrifugal blowers better than roots in general, but I'd never supercharge a 350z. I'd get the JWT twin turbo kit or the Greddy kit over any blower kit any day of the week.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats 2 much HP for a daily driver, if you plan on keeping the car for awhile. Sooner or later if I had that much HP I would be replacing internals and I just want to bolt it on and forget about it. I don't want to worry about tunning it, ot keeping it tuned. I would love to have 500-600 whp, but in reliaity where can you use that kind of HP safely besides at the track? And you can forget about it if it's your daily driver. I wonder if Stillens intercooler would help with the heat problems?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not too much horsepower if you don't boost everywhere 
just because the turbos are there doesn't mean you HAVE to use them all the time.

besides, the twin turbos only make in the 300s before increasing the boost and getting retunes.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

I have heard that the APS single turbo for the 350 is supposed to be pretty good. I don't think they have releast it yet, but not sure. I am not that nolligable with FI, just from things that I have heard and read. I do need to do a lot of homework before buying something. Also the turbonetics single turbo kit is supposed to be pretty good. What have you guys heard?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know much about APS and I've not seen the turbonetics kit. But I do know your first two choices have excellent reputations.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If I had to choose between the superchargers, it would definitely be the Vortech for me simply because of the aftercooler. 

Also, if I had the choice, I'd lean more toward the GReddy twin turbo kit than I would the supercharger. They're quick spooling turbos with hardly any turbo lag at all. When I get a 350, this is the option I'm going with.


----------

